# air shocks for for JK



## zoeconner (Feb 8, 2010)

I did a conversion for front air shocks and this is what it said to use for the front.
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...splayName=Shock/Strut+-+Rear&searchText=49196

Is this OK. What do you use?

Heres what I made so far.


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

needs new bumpers to complete the look...


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

I followed the link and it indicated those are for the rear, are they the same as the front? I'm looking for some as well.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

zoeconner;1038081 said:


> I did a conversion for front air shocks and this is what it said to use for the front.
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...splayName=Shock/Strut+-+Rear&searchText=49196
> 
> Is this OK. What do you use?
> ...


can you get your front bumper clean? i find that the plastic on my 08 just wont clean. but on the bright side it does give me the ability to put new bumpers on.


----------



## zoeconner (Feb 8, 2010)

Now Im looking into a timbren load booster. Anyone use this? Can I get it to raise up 1" more than normal? If not what are my options?


----------

